# Best fork match for SX Trail



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

I have an SX Trail that I haven't ridden yet because I am in the process of building it. I have an '08 Totem coil for it, but would an 09 Lyrik U-turn Coil be a better fork for it? This will be a freeride/park bike. I am not a DH'er and am not going to get into it. If I stay on the East coast it will be ridden at Diablo and Plattekill.

Let me know what you think. Sooner the better.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never ridden either fork, or an SXT, but if the bike is going to be ridden only at bike parks I would probably stick with the Totem. You can't avoid rocky DH sections at Diablo unless you ride the fire road all day, and from what I've read here, the Totem is better suited to DH. Plattekill doesn't really have much by way of freeride, either. I think of that mountain as being almost exclusively DH trails.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I will be riding at 'The Land' probably more than anything.

video of the land 'trailway to heaven' 









Link to 'the land' http://www.freeridepark.com/


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I rode mine with a 160mm Marzocchi Z1 and a Fox 40 at full travel. Both forks felt great, the 160 felt really nice, i probably would have liked it more if the fork wasn't a piece of sh*t. When I switched to the 40, the geometry only changed by about 1.5 degrees. The axle to crown between the two is very similar. When I had the 40 on, that bike was awesome. Big enough to tackle the rough section of most DH courses, but still really easy to pedal out with. If I could have found a deal on a Totem or similar travel fork, I probably would have gone with that before the 40. 
Bottom line is it doesn't matter what fork you pick you're going to love that bike.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

You have the totem. Slap on the wheels and go ride. Get an idea how the bike feels with it and how it works for you and then decide if you need something else.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks MDJ, but since I have to run a 1.5" to 1-1/8" adapter plus I have a not so forgiving stem and headset stack height, my steerer tube is too short on the new frame. Worked on the last one, not this one.

So, I am left with either replacing the upper crown assembly or selling this one and getting another fork with a longer steerer. Either way won't be cheap, but I am weighing my options.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

haha, I didn't think someone that rode at The Land would need to turn to MTBR for bike component advice. I assumed you guys were all experts.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

I am more of a trail rider who is getting into more of the freeriding scene, hence the 'I will be riding at The Land'. This will be my first big bike and I don't have the luxury of having a wide variety of different parts to try out. I was looking for people that have ridden both forks on an SXT. The Land is new to me as is the SXT.

Obviously I am leaning toward the Totem, just wanted to see if anybody had any positive input from a Lyric coil or even the new Lyrik DH version. I will probably stick with a totem on the SXT.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

diiulio said:


> Thanks MDJ, but since I have to run a 1.5" to 1-1/8" adapter plus I have a not so forgiving stem and headset stack height, my steerer tube is too short on the new frame. Worked on the last one, not this one.
> 
> So, I am left with either replacing the upper crown assembly or selling this one and getting another fork with a longer steerer. Either way won't be cheap, but I am weighing my options.


A zero stack 1.5 to 1 1/8 lower cup may help with your short steerer tube issue.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea, I am actually looking into the shortest stack height stem, zerostack 1.5 to 1-1/8. now seeing if I can somehow make up the distance.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea, if I run a Cane Creek Double XC Flush with a Straitline I will be fine. I need to find just the bottom though, the top half is useless to me unless I can get it with a standard 1-1/8" top.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

So your not really a freerider, you live in Saratoga, pretty much only the original volunteers get in there and thats where your going to start freeriding? Cool 

I went to college there and never met one person who rode there except for the bike shop in Roch that sells Yeti's.


----------



## abowman (Feb 8, 2010)

diiulio said:


> Thanks MDJ, but since I have to run a 1.5" to 1-1/8" adapter plus I have a not so forgiving stem and headset stack height, my steerer tube is too short on the new frame. Worked on the last one, not this one.
> 
> So, I am left with either replacing the upper crown assembly or selling this one and getting another fork with a longer steerer. Either way won't be cheap, but I am weighing my options.


I gotta ask...where is "The land" ? I grew up in western NY, still go there as often as I can, but don't know of this place. Also, it's not that hard to change a steer tube. Find someone with a hydrolic press and get the tube you need. I've changed a few of mine now. (even now, my Boxxer steer tube was too short, Swapped it for one I had that was long enough)


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

Magsrod, that's right, I am just getting into freeriding. I moved from Saratoga to Rochester about 6 months ago. The Land is being opened up to the public hopefully sometime this summer. I have been helping a little when I have time, working on some of the stunts and other stuff there. I see you are in Buffalo, I lived there for about 7 years down on Delaware and then on Cottage St. I use to ride Hunters Creek, Ellicottville, and some other place I can't remember now.

Abowman, The Land is near Canandaigua Lake, just South of Rochester. When it is open to the public you should definitely swing by if you are in the area. I think I will just get a different stem and headset. I have access to a machine shop, but just don't think I am going to go that route. More of a hassle and more of a chance for a steerer tube/upper crown failure. 

Thanks everybody for your input.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I dream of the day when I finally have my own SX trail up on a stand ready to be built 

I have no advice to add; I just hope you enjoy the bike!


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

diiulio said:


> Magsrod, that's right, I am just getting into freeriding. I moved from Saratoga to Rochester about 6 months ago. The Land is being opened up to the public hopefully sometime this summer. I have been helping a little when I have time, working on some of the stunts and other stuff there. I see you are in Buffalo, I lived there for about 7 years down on Delaware and then on Cottage St. I use to ride Hunters Creek, Ellicottville, and some other place I can't remember now.
> 
> Abowman, The Land is near Canandaigua Lake, just South of Rochester. When it is open to the public you should definitely swing by if you are in the area. I think I will just get a different stem and headset. I have access to a machine shop, but just don't think I am going to go that route. More of a hassle and more of a chance for a steerer tube/upper crown failure.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your input.


You are a very lucky man! That place always looked insane from the videos.

I used to ride Hunters Creek and down in Eville myself all the time, I actually moved to Boston about 3 years ago so it shows how long ago I updated my profile!

They have been hoping to open to the public for about 5 years now it seems, hopefully they can get the insurance backing to make it happen this year! I would definitely make a trip back there if they did!


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

mine is an 07, but im running a 66 ATA. its great because when I want to hit the gnar DH, just set the fork to 180mm but when im just riding the smooth stuff or climbing, wind it down to 160 or 140. works great, I'd recommend it to everyone.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Steve.E said:


> I dream of the day when I finally have my own SX trail up on a stand ready to be built
> 
> I have no advice to add; I just hope you enjoy the bike!


That's interesting because I have an SXT in my garage. What's your size?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

ccspecialized said:


> That's interesting because I have an SXT in my garage. What's your size?


Medium.

Then there's the issue of money


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

BTW I would stay with the Totem if thats what you already have. Platty or Diablo there will obviously be no pedaling up and I'm not sure about the land.


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

if you are riding that trail in the youtube vid, you'd be crazy to switch your totem for a lyrik imo.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Used to run a Totem... got a 40 on it now and lemme tell you right now I'm not goin back! 40 up front feels so dialed... slackens the bike out nicely feels primest prime


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

Many guys in this thread are going to make fun of me because of this post reply but here it goes:

Accoring to the Specialized 2010 SX Trail manual:

*FORK SETUP: WARNING!! The SX and SX Trail frames are compatible ONLY with single crown forks that have travel of 6.3" (160mm) or less. Use of different styled forks or forks with longer travel may result in catastrophic failure of the frame which may result in serious personnal injury or death.*

So it voids the warranty and gets you in danger.

Sell the Totem and buy a Fox 2010 36 RC2 with tapered steerer tube. It is good for what you want it, no one can question that.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*lol imma start hatin on you now*

Totem has more or less the same axle to crown height as a 40....

Specialized warranty covers the front triangle because they're douche bags and the vast majority of people only have problems with squirrely chain stays.......

So for the most part, if you're like me and don't give a **** about warranty, you're chillin!


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

You gotta figure it can't be THAT dangerous since their world cup racers used SXTs with Boxxer up front for some races.

And to the OP, no offense intended by my comment. I've heard rumors that the Land will be opened to the public this summer, but didn't really know what to believe. That's awesome that you'll get to ride there. To be honest, I've only ridden FR and DH for 2 years, and when I look at the pics and vids from the Land it looks way too intimidating for me, haha. 

If it does end up opening, I'll have to check it out at some point, I think..


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The WC racers that ran a new Boxxer up front had it lowered to 7".

The new SX Trails would be perfect with a Lyrik, Lyrik DH, or a Totem.

The older SX Trails? I'd stick with a Lyrik or Lyrik DH. No more, no less.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

I am going to stick with the Totem for now. I ordered a CC XXc II Flush bottom assembly so I should be all set with my steerer tube length. 

Iggz, what kind of riding are you doing with the 40? I am thinking you are riding that more DH than FR.

I will probably end up playing around with spacers with the Totem trying out how it also does at 170, and maybe 165 or 160. Using the flush bottom assembly is also bringing down the front end 11mm - my first assembly was 14.5mm and my new one will be about 3.5mm. I don't think that will make a huge a difference, but it might be noticeable.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 545mm fork on my SX Trail (160mm RS Domain) with an 12mm headset which gives 557 of total fork length up front. Your totem has 565mm length plus 4mm the headset so you are going to be at 569mm. Not a big deal but still voids the warranty... 

I think I have seen Iggz's bike with a lowered totem, isn't that right??

Personally I am thinking of putting a 150mm fork on my SX Trail or a Fox 36 with a flush headset...


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

I just read the decline mag. and there is a pic of Kirt Voreis ripping it with a Liryk at Diablo. Mmh...
Now, 3 years ago I had a Liryk on my FR rig and didn't like it, so I got rid of it and replaced it with a 66 which felt much better right away. 
If I was in your position and had the $$, I would consider a 36... or keep the Totem.


----------



## mgunstudios (Apr 13, 2008)

I've got the same frame on my stand waiting for a build right now too. Doesn't it drive you nuts? A couple of things that might help you out...
The Maximum travel allowed on that frame without voiding the warranty is 176mm (the 160 fork specced on the trail II build plus 10%). Fairly annoying policy. axel to crown height does not affect the warranty.
I'm getting the totem coil for mine. Turns out they don't make a totem coil with a tapered headtube except for OEM. I ordered a totem coil 1.5 and a separate steerer/crown/upper tube assembly for an extra $260. I'm just going to swap it over and sell the 1.5 CSU on ebay. From looking at the manual it appears to be an easy switch, the only weird tool is a pair of snapring pliers. If yours is an '08 it's probably due for a rebuild anyway. Just another option for you.
You should post some pics when it's done. I think the current SXT post has got a bug, it comes up blank for me. We should start another.


----------



## diiulio (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea it drives me crazy having the bike on the stand. My parts should be here on Friday, but I am getting married this weekend so I will be a little preoccupied with that. So it will have to wait until next week to get finished. I can't believe an extra 4mm of travel would the warranty, but if that is what Spec says fine.

I will post up pics when I'm done.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

mgunstudios said:


> I've got the same frame on my stand waiting for a build right now too. Doesn't it drive you nuts? A couple of things that might help you out...
> The Maximum travel allowed on that frame without voiding the warranty is 176mm (the 160 fork specced on the trail II build plus 10%). Fairly annoying policy. axel to crown height does not affect the warranty.
> I'm getting the totem coil for mine. Turns out they don't make a totem coil with a tapered headtube except for OEM. I ordered a totem coil 1.5 and a separate steerer/crown/upper tube assembly for an extra $260. I'm just going to swap it over and sell the 1.5 CSU on ebay. From looking at the manual it appears to be an easy switch, the only weird tool is a pair of snapring pliers. If yours is an '08 it's probably due for a rebuild anyway. Just another option for you.
> You should post some pics when it's done. I think the current SXT post has got a bug, it comes up blank for me. We should start another.


Would you mind telling me where did you find this information about the maximum fork travel and length?


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

If that's true, that's sort of a silly rule. Maybe my understanding of physics is off, but shouldn't Axle to Crown length be the determining factor, and not travel? If we're talking about how much stress is put on the head tube then we're talking about how much a given fork "rakes the bike out", and if I'm not mistaken, that's a function of the A to C height, not travel.


----------



## mgunstudios (Apr 13, 2008)

That info is straight from specialized. I gave them a shout to see about the travel range that was acceptable and that's what they told me. We even discussed the fact that it's really axle to crown height that makes the difference. The 10% is written into their standard warranty. It's the same for all their bikes. Even the specialized guy I talked to agreed that it's a silly rule.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

mgunstudios said:


> That info is straight from specialized. I gave them a shout to see about the travel range that was acceptable and that's what they told me. We even discussed the fact that it's really axle to crown height that makes the difference. The 10% is written into their standard warranty. It's the same for all their bikes. Even the specialized guy I talked to agreed that it's a silly rule.


I asked you the source of this info because I have read the warranty but haven't found anything like this mentioned. I will have a second look though. Thank's anyway...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

totem was my choice.


----------



## mgunstudios (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think it's in the booklet. Call them yourself if you want.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

My vote is for a Van 36. Super balanced. I couldn't imagine going with anything longer that would slacken it out. The tweeks to the 2010 frame made the SX more fun to ride and shaved a bunch of weight from 2009.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are some videos on youtube with jerry willows talking about the sx trail 09. He runs a fox 36 (sponsored though...) and he says that he runs his syncros stem up side down to bring the front end low. He even waits for a flush headset to lewer further more the front end. He is a NSMB team rider so I guess he knows what he is doing, right???


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

tsivis83 said:


> Here are some videos on youtube with jerry willows talking about the sx trail 09. He runs a fox 36 (sponsored though...) and he says that he runs his syncros stem up side down to bring the front end low. He even waits for a flush headset to lewer further more the front end. He is a NSMB team rider so I guess he knows what he is doing, right???


Thats a setup that works for him, not neccessarily for everyone..
It depends on what you want the bike to feel like or react a certain way to..
Just like all these "whats the best" threads..Oh wait.. 
It's all personal pference..All of it..


----------

